# 3M Dry Carbon Fiber Vinyl!!!



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

This stuff is too good to be true!!!! I ordered a couple square foot of this stuff to wrap my B pillars...Not cheap cost me 85USD shipped for a 48"x24"... It is actually textured so that it reflects the light like carbon fiber...So far going crazy: Things that i have wrapped.
1) Audi Remote Key
2) Wireless Keyboard set
3) Boost Gauge Bezel
4) Hand brake Plastic part
I will post pics of the interior so far i got the gauge bezel and hand brake area...it looks sweet, i will post more pics of the interior for now i have these....

























_Modified by ODY at 1:57 AM 9-30-2009_


_Modified by ODY at 2:06 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

awesome, this is the stuff with the adhesive on the back?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4301338
i did something similar a while ago...its not ibis white, but hope this gives you an idea of how it'll turn out.
and to let the people that want to do this know...this stuff holds up pretty well to water and sun. i done this is march and its been 6 months since and still looks like day one.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

OP, have any tips/pics on how to remove the door pillar?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

A couple of quick shots i took this morning on my way to work to show my Boost Gauge and the part under the hand break....Sorry for the Sh##$ty pics...pics don't do this stuff justice....


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*

i did the area around my shifter


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*

how did you do the boost gauge


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_how did you do the boost gauge 


I bought the Silver bezel for the Boost Gauge awhile back but never used it since it didn't match the rest of the interior...so i just wrapped it with CF wrap and looks soo much better now....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this real CF on top of some sticker or just textured sticker that gives the look of some fabric?
Also, why not wrap it in kevlar, since CF has no inherit strength in its fiber form, which kevlar has.
Going to wrap the steering wheel soon?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Is this real CF on top of some sticker or just textured sticker that gives the look of some fabric?
Also, why not wrap it in kevlar, since CF has no inherit strength in its fiber form, which kevlar has.
Going to wrap the steering wheel soon?

it vynal cf on top of fabric. its the same stuff as this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4357566


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Is this real CF on top of some sticker or just textured sticker that gives the look of some fabric?
Also, why not wrap it in kevlar, since CF has no inherit strength in its fiber form, which kevlar has.
Going to wrap the steering wheel soon?


Its just vinyl with CF texture... the reason i use it is because easy to use and super sexy...no need for kevlar....Yes i am thinking of wrapping some parts of the steering wheel







Pics coming soon


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (ODY)*

Dude, you're going crazy with this stuff!
I just did my trim on the 4 doors with the cloth CF. I'm trying to figure out how to get the shifter piece out to do that next. I'm also wondering what I can do next since I got a yard of the fabric and there doesn't seem to be enough things to wrap in this!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_ I'm trying to figure out how to get the shifter piece out to do that next. I'm also wondering what I can do next since I got a yard of the fabric and there doesn't seem to be enough things to wrap in this!


Pry up from the front of it, the part furthest away from you. Its only held down by 4 clips.
Do the sunroof panel?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

im thinking of wrapping my arms in this stuff next....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

start off small, do your finger nails!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^^LOL...
Does anyone know how to remove the B pillars? I wanna take them off befor wrapping them...


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

open both doors. and there should be a cover and behind cover is a torx screw


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

i want to wrap my dog.. his name is turbo think he will run faster ?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_open both doors. and there should be a cover and behind cover is a torx screw

How do i get that cover off??? I didn't wanna break it so i just left it alone....


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*

pry it off


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

from bottom. pull outwards


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_from bottom. pull outwards

sweet... I will post pics tonight...


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

post pics of ur dick wrapped in cf also


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_post pics of ur dick wrapped in cf also

you first


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_post pics of ur dick wrapped in cf also


no thanks.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

my dog turbo in carbon 
he is even faster !!


















_Modified by boostina3 at 5:16 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_my dog turbo in carbon 
he is even faster !!










So fast the camera can barely take a shot of him.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

because he has his name on his side and carbon !!


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

so where'd you order these 3m vinyl from?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (saulz)*

i am really curious how you did the handbrake thing i cant seem to do mine properly due to the u shape


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (boostina3)*

Where did you buy the carbon look vinyl from?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Where did you buy the carbon look vinyl from?

x2 and does it come in colours?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You're going crazy Krikor!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

whered u get the stuff from


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

i bet u can get it on ebay now.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_You're going crazy Krikor!

and Yes Chris i am going Crazzzzyyyy... lol


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
x2 and does it come in colours?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_









This is sweet.


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

ODY: Where did you get it? Local?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone thinking of wrapping the entire car?
I do..., this thing is great to have the matte look


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

I just want it for a few parts. Not all.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_









Nah I meant real colours, lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_i bet u can get it on ebay now.

I see a lot of this stuff on eBay but none is self-adhesive...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea you can get it off ebay i saw it but its too expensive....I got a 48"x24" for 85 shipped found a guy from an M3 Forum....I couldn't find it locally...i just searched on google till i found someone selling left overs from there purchase....my interior is almost complete i will post pics after the weekend as i am going away...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I assume you're using the 3m Di-Noc product?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So is this made of cordura or a high denier fabric? Will it be fraying after some continuous rubbing by the hand or keys?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_I assume you're using the 3m Di-Noc product? 

Correct...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So is this made of cordura or a high denier fabric? Will it be fraying after some continuous rubbing by the hand or keys?

Its Vinyl...So there will be no fraying....
This is 3M vinyl...Its ment for outdoor or indoor use....Last a very very long time, longer then the car will last....


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Save me some, I'll find something for you to wrap next time we meet.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

http://www.drycarbonwrap.com/index.html


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_http://www.drycarbonwrap.com/index.html


anyone interested in doing a group buy?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
anyone interested in doing a group buy? 

If the price is right...I'm willing to be in for a group buy!


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

Ditto. If the price is right.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeroGhost)*

There is also this, but the prices aren't much better if not worse.
http://shop.ebay.ca/foliencent...&_ipg=


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

well set it up then im down .. i would like 2 linear ft or 8 sq ft


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

Took a few more shots of parts i have wrapped.....Not the best pics, had to use my iphone cam....


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

how did you remove this piece?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_how did you remove this piece?
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff153/krikor2007/IMG_0087.jpg[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

pull it out. its the 1st thing you do when you want to take off the door pannels


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Pull and pray!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Pull and pray!


...that she's not pregnant?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you do pull these piece off to wrap them, be sure to wrap those tab areas so that they will have the strength of carbon fiber. This is in case you need to remove them in the future, where by then, you could just chisel them off and they won't break.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
...that she's not pregnant?

WIN.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL even the bezel? you are getting too serious with that vinyl.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_
Took a few more shots of parts i have wrapped.....Not the best pics, had to use my iphone cam....










Wrap the cross on the mirror, bling out Jesus!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Wrap the cross on the mirror, bling out Jesus!!


Hell yeah!...
I, mean, God yeah!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Wrap the seat back and bolsters, will prevent them from cracking.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Wrap the seat back and bolsters, will prevent them from cracking.

Took the post right off my fingers...eheheheh.
**** side bolster sport seats. Piss on Audi for that.
The door pull looks fantastic as do the window dividers.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

hey guys. i own drycarbonwrap.com, lol. 
i can do a group buy for 5 members- 10% off









you can also PM [email protected] for pricing and other group buy options. 


_Modified by jbell at 9:39 PM 10/8/2009_


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (jbell)*

dam it j bell i just ordered from u . my name is devin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_hey guys. i own drycarbonwrap.com, lol. 
i can do a group buy for 5 members- 10% off









you can also PM [email protected] for pricing and other group buy options. 



how about 10 members for 20% off?


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
how about 10 members for 20% off?

thats the normal groupbuy option. 
unless you pick one shipping addresss, then its a bit more.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_
thats the normal groupbuy option. 
unless you pick one shipping addresss, then its a bit more. 


i am interested if we can find 10 ppl


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm interested too, wasn't there others that were interested in this too?


----------



## Mianol (Jun 23, 2007)

damn thats nice...u got any more i can buy off u? =P


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*

PM him - [email protected]
or goto the site, drycarbonwrap.com - i work hand in hand with brad.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jbell)*

PM'ed. Looking for silver. The closer the color mimics the OEM "fishscale" trim, the better.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Xymox at 12:50 AM 10/12/2009_


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

I think we should just setup one location for Toronto orders.
Im outta town (VEGAS BABY!!!) next week for a week so if this is going to happen in that time frame ill pay once i get back.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_PM'ed. Looking for silver. The closer the color mimics the OEM "fishscale" trim, the better.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Xymox at 12:50 AM 10/12/2009_

i have a silver with leather pattern stamped into it.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_
i have a silver with leather pattern stamped into it. 

That sounds interesting. Do you have any images? I'd like to see it.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

how thick is the cf from drycarbonwrap.com


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Xymox)*

shoot me an email to [email protected], i'll email you the sample jpgs.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_how thick is the cf from drycarbonwrap.com

4mil ply i believe, about 2x as thick as letter vinyl.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

4 mil = 0.00004? inch


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

ODY!! Gotta post pics of your interior bud!


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats going on with GB?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i just got 54"x1yd for 20$/yd from a friend who picked it up from a local fabric store and shipped it to me.











_Modified by Presns3 at 7:05 PM 11/5/2009_


----------



## buck-roggers67 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (Presns3)*

hi every body ,
where can i buy this 3m carbon ?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (buck-roggers67)*

http://www.drycarbonwrap.com/index.html
here you go, also introduce yourself


----------

